# Medicaid Audit



## cpccoder2008 (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been informed by a friend who works for a ENT physician's office that she was told medicaid has decided to perform there own audit to follow behind RAC. Has anyone else heard of this ?


----------



## j.berkshire (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, CMS has a program for Medicaid similar to the RACs called "MIP" (Medicaid Integrity Program).  Here is a link to more information: http://www.cms.hhs.gov/medicaidintegrityprogram/
I listened to a CMS teleconference last week about this, and there should be much more information to come.


----------

